# accupuncture in holywood



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Thinking of trying accpunture and have noticed that there is one in holywood.  Has anyone used this one or even the one in dundonald.


Gx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi gillip,

I went to liz in holywood for a couple of cycles. She was great with me. Unfortunately i didnt get a bfp either cycle but was willing to give it a try just in case. 

Katie


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi there,

i used sharon campbell in synergy on the cregagh road i got a bfp with her and then again i had exellent egg quality leadin to 10 grade a embies for us to freeze so i swear by acupuncture.. im not aware of the lady u are going to use but the best of luck!!xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls
I went to Liz in Holywood during my last cycle.  She is very nice and I did find it relaxing.  Although I didn't get BFP , I'm hoping that this was down to the fact I needed one of my tubes clipped which has now been done.  Will probably try her again during next cycle.


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Still thinking about it, but will look into both that have been mentioned.


----------

